# Libérer de la ram sur ipad?



## Dartflag (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour a tous,
j'ai un ipad Mini que j'ai donné a ma soeur sur lequel j'ai de gros problème de ram. Celui ci est très lent et je ne sais pas quoi faire pour résoudre le problème?

J'ai éteint l'ipad -> meme problème
J'ai fait un hard reset -> meme problème

sur mon ipad, j'avais installé le soft SYS Activity, qui me permet quand j'ai des problèmes de lenteur de nettoyer la memoire. Et je le trouve super efficace. Mais il semble que le soft ait disparue du store?

Sur l'ipad qui a des soucis, j'ai installé la version lite, et sur l'ipad je tourne a 20Mo ca ne fait pas lourd. Mais avec la version lite impossible de nettoyer la memoire.

Pourquoi SYS Activity a t il disparue?
Existe t il quelques chose pour le remplacer?
Comment corriger ce problème de memoire, de lenteur?

je vous remercie d'avance de vos conseils et votre aide

Fred


----------



## cillab (30 Décembre 2014)

bonjour 
regarde aussi ton débit WIFI 
car en période de fétes les tuyaux sont pleins


----------



## Dartflag (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour Cillab,
c'est vrais que le WIFI pourrait être une piste, avec toutes photos, videos, chansons de noel qui circulent sur les réseaux.
Mais je n'ai pas le soucis sur mon autre ipad et mon iphone. 
il a peut être un gros rhume? 

Fred


----------

